# Do you use rubber tips



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

to protect from bite marks?


----------



## GAW (May 25, 2007)

Never have tried them. I'm not a clencher so never thought they would help me with bite marks. p Jerry


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> to protect from bite marks?


If I didn't know this was a pipe forum, I would say that question is just plain wrong. 
Sorry for the momentary threadjack.
Carry on.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

pnoon said:


> If I didn't know this was a pipe forum, I would say that question is just plain wrong.
> Sorry for the momentary threadjack.
> Carry on.


i was wondering who the first asshat that would go there..LoL


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

I didn't even know those things existed. I will have to say no.


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

no, but i'm smokin' cobs at this point, so not to worried-i'm a biter, but still don't think i'll use 'em when i get my 1st briar


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> i was wondering who the first asshat that would go there..LoL


 That a$$hat would be me!


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

I am a clencher so you would think they would be perfect for me but I cannot abide the rubber taste and the funky texture.


----------



## GAW (May 25, 2007)

pnoon said:


> If I didn't know this was a pipe forum, I would say that question is just plain wrong.
> Sorry for the momentary threadjack.
> Carry on.


15 yd penalty from the point of infraction for interfering with the flow of highly technical pipe jargon.:cJerry


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

dogsplayinpoker said:


> I am a clencher so you would think they would be perfect for me but I cannot abide the rubber taste and the funky texture.


i dont taste the rubber..texture is something to get used to..


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

I use them on my brand new, heavy pipes. If I don't start with a tip, I never will.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i've had a couple, and would probably be wise to use them on a few... i've got a new pair in the "cellar" (my closet) that i just haven't put on anything.

i don't clench unless i have to use two hands for something, normally i hold the pipe to my lips and the end of the bit doesn't even come close to my choppers.


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

I would love to hold my pipe in my mouth while doing things (page turning, shielding lighter from wind, etc, etc...), so I added a few to my latest order. Bite marks are just plain ugly & I'm sure I would hate the feel of them when putting a pipe to my lips.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i've got a few bite marks on some of my estates and well used pipes. i don't feel them at all, to be honest.

i think it's more of a "cosmetic/collector" thing. then again, i'm sure some ppl like the feel of the rubber bit. it takes some getting use to, but if it were on a "truck pipe" that i have to let hang out my craw as i drive to/from work, then maybe i'll feel better on my teeth and jaw. just thinking outloud (that smoke you smell is my brain).


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

I haven't up to this point but I am a biter and have recently ordered a dozen from Frenchy because I want to put them on some of my nicer pipes as well as a couple favorites that I have been babying. Gotta try something before I hurt the stems beyond some superficial scratches.


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

I'm not a clencher and am easy on bits, so never really worried about it. However I do prefer lucite stems for exactly that reason though cuz tooth marks are almost no-existant on my pipes with that type of stem. 

My old corn cob does have some tooth marks and this is about the 3rd or 4th stem it's had on it in the 26 yrs i've had it. But those cobs have cheap plastic stems, so they dont stand up to much abuse.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Tried one on a heavy but hated the texture - would rather risk gnawing of a stem. Either way I am not a pipe biter and I do not see heirloom value in the pipes I enjoy. If a stem ever needed replacing it's OK with me.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Wow! Something else crossed my mind when I saw this thread. I do prefer the ones with tips though.:tu


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

Nope!

Teeth marks on all my pipes, have had to replace the stem's on a few pipes I've for had 20+ years.

D.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

IHT said:


> (that smoke you smell is my brain).


The strange, burning rubber/fall leaves combination?


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I used to be paranoid about bite marks so I tried the rubber tips and didn't like them at all, so I decided not to bite at all which made smoking my pipe more of a responsibility. Finally I said heck with it and started biting and to be honest I don't leave bite marks hardly at all with the exception of one pipe that has a rubberized stem


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I've never tried them. Might have to give them a shot to see about the texture.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

No, i'm a hand holder.


----------



## Big T (Dec 8, 2006)

I don't, but I probably should...


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Mad Hatter said:


> I used to be paranoid about bite marks so I tried the rubber tips and didn't like them at all, so I decided not to bite at all which made smoking my pipe more of a responsibility. Finally I said heck with it and started biting and to be honest I don't leave bite marks hardly at all with the exception of one pipe that has a rubberized stem


you inbreeders have those large gaps between your teeth, so "gum marks" don't show up.

p


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

I don't mind the texture and I've got vampire teeth so they become necessary because I definitely leave teeth marks if I chomp on it.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Bought a bunch of these when I first started to protect the stems. I am a clencher, and like to smoke my pipe while working outside.........picking up dog $hit, gardening, lawn maintenance, ect.

Problem is that I like thin bits, and the protectors are just too thick to be comfortable for me. So I don't use them anymore, and yes, I do get teeth marks. If they get too bad, I just do a light sand and polish and the stem is like brand new.

Some guys use that electrical plastic shrink wrap on their stems. Looks like a good idea, but I still prefer the way the pipe maker intented the stem/bit to feel.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

I LOVE THESE RUBBER PIPE TIPS!!

I got my order of pipe tips and I am in love. They are perfect for the way I smoke. The little bit of squish makes it even more stable so I can clench them in my teeth and smoke while I work or read without taking adjusting it every minute.

They were kind of be a bi%ch to install on my larger bits but not too bad.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Well it seems the majority arent using them..I just started using them and they dont bother me a bit..I like them and dont taste like rubber to me..


----------

